# Snow Passion



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Well for most of us winter is right around the corner and that means snow! I for one will be out there on the trails even in the worse of days having a blast on my bike so I wanted to make a thread for snow passion.

Post up your tips and tricks to getting your bike and yourself ready to ride in the snow as well as any pics or vids you may have of people shredding through it.

Happy riding


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Today:


Snowy Fall Ride by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr

Yesterday:


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

I want a fat bike!

Fatback Snowbike Riding in Alaska on Vimeo


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

2wheelsnotfour said:


> I want a fat bike!
> 
> Fatback Snowbike Riding in Alaska on Vimeo


Yeah man if I could afford another bike I'd probably get a moonlander. Lots of good shots in that vid.

I'm probably going to try making my own studded tires, looks easy and cheap. Only problem is I used to have a crappy spare set of tires and I ended giving one of the tires to a co worker which will probably sit in the corner of her cubicle until the end of time. (I dont work there anymore) So now I only have one spare crappy tire. To craigslist!

How to Make Mountain Bike Snow Tires - YouTube


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

This guy shreds






And of course the snow section from Life Cycles


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

Same here bro!! Our group rides year round. As far as preparing, I think most of it is mental. Just getting your mind right. The hardest part for me when I started riding in the winter was over dressing !! You got to enter the trailhead chilled, you'll warm up in no time. Its tough leaving my warm truck in the parking lot, but once your ripping through the white stuff, you forget all about it. Enjoy.


----------



## barroom hero (Apr 24, 2007)

looks crazy!


----------



## lone ranger nh (Oct 19, 2011)

yes properly dressing is the most important thing for winter riding and having a positive experience. after that weather and trail conditions. so much goes into winter riding. to me its totally worth it to not be completely off the bike for 5 months. i got a lot of tips and tricks and hopefully will learn some more from this thread. i will check and post here regularly, but for now some of us got some time. thx


----------



## Maddog (Jul 4, 2004)

I love a good snow ride! They don't happen often here in SoCal. It's either too warm and slushy or too cold and icy but when I can get on the trails just after a few inches have fallen there's almost no better surface to ride! It's great to hear that crunch under the wheels! You've just got to get there before the thaw/freeze cycle starts.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

The trick to enjoying winter is wearing cotton.


----------



## Angryhalfling (Oct 8, 2011)

Im a reanimated UK biker so not riding in bad conditions means I might as well not bother! From what I read nd on previous experience re MTB the worst conditions once your wrapped up the more fun it is, I have an awesome little bike let the winter games commence!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dress warmly. Neoprene shoe covers help a bunch. On really cold days, I ride in my ski helmet. Lower tire pressure helps traction.
A few snow pix:


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome! Which lake/river is that? I'm guessing it's in Co. I love the 3rd and 4th pics.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

I'd love to ride in the snow but up here in North Idaho we get actual snow, not dustings of a few inches here and there. We get feet and there are not any "groomed" trails where I live. So it's roads or try to push through a couple of feet of snow. Tried it, it sucks. I did ride in the snow when I lived in Colorado Springs but they don't really get much snow there so it was easy and fun.


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorebuttbiker said:


> I'd love to ride in the snow but up here in North Idaho we get actual snow, not dustings of a few inches here and there. We get feet and there are not any "groomed" trails where I live. So it's roads or try to push through a couple of feet of snow. Tried it, it sucks. I did ride in the snow when I lived in Colorado Springs but they don't really get much snow there so it was easy and fun.


I live in Spokane dude. And I did it last year too.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Yea, around here everything is pretty much unrideable in a foot or more of snow. Any groomed trails you can't ride on because the xc skiers can't ski on anything less than perfect snow. It would have to be either the first snowfall and be less than a few inches, or hardpack ice.
While I used to have studded tires, it's just easier for me to be a roadie and stay on the road when it's not icy and over 20 degrees or so.


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorebuttbiker said:


> I'd love to ride in the snow but up here in North Idaho we get actual snow, not dustings of a few inches here and there. We get feet and there are not any "groomed" trails where I live. So it's roads or try to push through a couple of feet of snow. Tried it, it sucks. I did ride in the snow when I lived in Colorado Springs but they don't really get much snow there so it was easy and fun.


I live in CDA and I have rode Canfield mtn with up to 2 feet of snow.. there are always Quads going up there that keep the road packed down and mostly ridable.. High volume tires and determination will get you up to the top.. and then all the trails down are steep enough to ride with 6+ inches of snow.. The best rides I have had up there was first tracks on a steep gnarly trail with a foot of blower powder at about 10oclock at night with my night riding set up..

And Beacon over in Spokane is rideable almost all year round too..


----------



## halfnhalf (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is a snow pic from last year. I rode from my house in Southern Cal to a peak that houses a fire lookout station in the summer months. It was a great ride, going up the fire road I had Jeepers shaking their heads at me, offering rides and commenting that I was nuts. It was a great ride.


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

swan3609 said:


> I live in CDA and I have rode Canfield mtn with up to 2 feet of snow.. there are always Quads going up there that keep the road packed down and mostly ridable.. High volume tires and determination will get you up to the top.. and then all the trails down are steep enough to ride with 6+ inches of snow.. The best rides I have had up there was first tracks on a steep gnarly trail with a foot of blower powder at about 10oclock at night with my night riding set up..
> 
> *And Beacon over in Spokane is rideable almost all year round too..*


That's where you'll find me. I might head up to the trails at the Falls too but there's a lot of flat area and lots of steep climbs. I need to find some more downhill around here.



halfnhalf said:


> Here is a snow pic from last year. I rode from my house in Southern Cal to a peak that houses a fire lookout station in the summer months. It was a great ride, going up the fire road I had Jeepers shaking their heads at me, offering rides and commenting that I was nuts. It was a great ride.


That's funny man, sounds like a good ride.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

I was searching for some place to post about winter riding or cold weather riding and this seems appropriate. I live in south carolina, we don't get much snow, but it does get cold. How the heck can I keep breathing without it feeling like my throat is fire?


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

swan3609 said:


> I live in CDA and I have rode Canfield mtn with up to 2 feet of snow.. there are always Quads going up there that keep the road packed down and mostly ridable.. High volume tires and determination will get you up to the top.. and then all the trails down are steep enough to ride with 6+ inches of snow.. The best rides I have had up there was first tracks on a steep gnarly trail with a foot of blower powder at about 10oclock at night with my night riding set up..
> 
> And Beacon over in Spokane is rideable almost all year round too..


Sounds awesome but I am more of an XC type not a downhill bomber type. I am sure if I took the time and got with some other locals I could find something that would work. One problem I have during the winter is I plow snow commercially so my schedule is very unpredictable. Trying to find the time to meet up or explore is difficult. I know, excuses but when you get up and 1 in the morning and plow snow until 2 or 3 the following afternoon over and over you find there isn't room for much else. I do want to change that this season though so any suggestions from fellow locals would be much appreciated.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

-eddie. said:


> I was searching for some place to post about winter riding or cold weather riding and this seems appropriate. I live in south carolina, we don't get much snow, but it does get cold. How the heck can I keep breathing without it feeling like my throat is fire?


Porous bandana or neck gaiter over your mouth. Breathing out warms the cloth so the air you inhale is warmer. Gaiter is good down to -12F for me, and keeps my nose warm as a bonus.


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorebuttbiker said:


> Sounds awesome but I am more of an XC type not a downhill bomber type. I am sure if I took the time and got with some other locals I could find something that would work. One problem I have during the winter is I plow snow commercially so my schedule is very unpredictable. Trying to find the time to meet up or explore is difficult. I know, excuses but when you get up and 1 in the morning and plow snow until 2 or 3 the following afternoon over and over you find there isn't room for much else. I do want to change that this season though so any suggestions from fellow locals would be much appreciated.


We do all of our snow riding at night.. start at like 6 and then climb, climb, climb and there are lots of trails on cenfield that are not "dh bomber" trails.. just I like hitting those as no one else gets tracks on them in the snow..

But Beacon works mostly year round, Post falls has a few trails. Faragut can be ridden in the snow.. there are lots of options if you are adventurous enough..


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*just one look at my fatbike and I'm ready!*


----------



## idahodirt (May 6, 2010)

swan3609 said:


> I live in CDA and I have rode Canfield mtn with up to 2 feet of snow.. there are always Quads going up there that keep the road packed down and mostly ridable.. High volume tires and determination will get you up to the top..


What ever do you mean? Everyone knows quads can't go in the deep snow!

Last year I studded up and rode Canfield alot, but had trouble getting very far past Stacel Saddle with skinny tires. Fixed that for this year by getting a Pugsley. Last year we didn't have much snow down low and had alot of ATV traffic. The prior 2 years we had lots of snow and most folks couldn't make it past the parking lot with their quads and very few ventured past the island. It seemed I had it all to myself most of those years. If we get enough snow to keep the ATV traffic down I have some great ideas for some select grooming for us bikers. If I pack it down too well the quads will just chew it up but if we plan it right, most ATVs won't be able to get to it to start with.
The groomer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks, i thought i was going die the other day and i was only 40 something.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Somewhat popular here in Oregon, but I've never tried it


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Love riding in Snow....*

....when it gets deep we switch over to skis though....


----------



## deepat (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

What's the best way to pack down snow on singletrack? Ride/push it, or snowshoe, or ?

I'm living in snowy Belarus for the second winter now, last year I rode a bit but got fed up with the snow on singletrack being unrideable most of the time. We usually don't get dumped on all at once but it normally snows a few inches of fresh stuff every couple days so in the woods we ended up with fresh on top of kind of hard packed and the combination became unrideable with a normal bike. 

We have a very small network of fun twisty hilly single track close to my house that I'd like to keep rideable all winter, but it doesn't seem to get enough bike traffic to keep it packed down. I was thinking of getting some snow shoes to strap on my backpack, ride to the trail, snowshoe a few laps to pack it down and keep it rideable. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

jmctav23 said:


> What's the best way to pack down snow on singletrack? Ride/push it, or snowshoe, or ?
> 
> I'm living in snowy Belarus for the second winter now, last year I rode a bit but got fed up with the snow on singletrack being unrideable most of the time. We usually don't get dumped on all at once but it normally snows a few inches of fresh stuff every couple days so in the woods we ended up with fresh on top of kind of hard packed and the combination became unrideable with a normal bike.
> 
> ...


XC skiis


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I have a couple photos:

I used to ride solo in the snow, so all the shots were just of my bicycle:














































Now I have someone in the photos.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Maybe Wed...


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

jeffscott said:


> XC skiis


XC skiers pass right by this trail, it's not exactly ski friendly. The trail is quite narrow, twisty, with lots of short steep climbs that I cannot imagine would be any fun on skis (I have no experience with XC skiing so I can't say for sure)


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Pick a popular hiking trail. Hikers will pack it down pretty well and even partially packed down makes for a fun technical ride.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

winter is by far my favorite time of year.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jl said:


> Maybe Wed...


That spot looks familiar


----------



## ahelmus (Jun 2, 2006)

*I love winter riding*

Usually I end up solo at night, when everything is quiet - only sound is the crunch of tires on the snow and the circle of my headlamp.

If you want good long range riding, look up local snowmobile trails. They are usually not too steep and get compressed pretty quickly after a few sleds pass. Traction is decent from the snowmobile treads, particularly after a couple of good melt/freeze cycles. Plus its lots of fun when you miss the compressed center track and suddenly post hole into 2' deep snow to the side of the trail - guaranteed OTB.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> That spot looks familiar


Yep. Here's the 2004 version. One of my first posts to EmptyBeer gallery...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Yesterday:


God damnit! I've spent a relatively large amount of time on some of my videos trying to get something "good" and that one (as short as it was) hit the mark big-time in the stoke department!! :thumbsup:

Damn that was good.

Thanks for sharing!! That was awesome!!

Would you mind if I embed it into my blog?

It needs to be seen..........for sure.


----------



## rob feature (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's some winter videos from my local haunt

New Years Day club ride (720p)





Tooling around by myself on an icy day (480p)





My buddy riding his Pug-ski over a teeter


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought a new bike this year and want to ride it as much as possible.

If I want to put a little effort into keeping my local trail passable, what are some good strategies? It's Iowa singletrack through a wooded area... some dips, tight turns, close trees, a few roots.

Maybe I could take up snowshoeing for cross-training?


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

KAriadne said:


> I bought a new bike this year and want to ride it as much as possible.
> 
> If I want to put a little effort into keeping my local trail passable, what are some good strategies? It's Iowa singletrack through a wooded area... some dips, tight turns, close trees, a few roots.
> 
> Maybe I could take up snowshoeing for cross-training?


We definitely break out the snowshoes when the snow's too deep for fat tires. A day or two of shoeing and the trails are all packed down, one thaw/freeze cycle firms them up a bit and they're ready to ride.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

dirtyjack said:


> We definitely break out the snowshoes when the snow's too deep for fat tires. A day or two of shoeing and the trails are all packed down, one thaw/freeze cycle firms them up a bit and they're ready to ride.


Thanks! I was wondering what would be most effective. Snowshoeing looks more fun than hiking, and cheaper than xc skiing.


----------



## scott.house (Apr 5, 2008)

Riding in the snow is great. I recommend 2.5 tires and low pressure. Line choice and looking ahead is crucial especially if you are riding snow packed single track. Always stay light on the brakes. Beyond that just stay loose and have fun!


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

scott.house said:


> Riding in the snow is great. I recommend 2.5 tires and low pressure. Line choice and looking ahead is crucial especially if you are riding snow packed single track. Always stay light on the brakes. Beyond that just stay loose and have fun!


Always good advice for any terrain you're riding.

I forgot how much that cold air cuts through you. I went for a morning ride today - temps were upper 30's and when I get to the trail head I have about a mile of smooth, mostly downhill, pavement before I get to the dirt and holy crap was it cold. I started wondering why I was even outside lol gotta break that mentality and nip it in the bud if I'm gonna keep riding in the winter.

I was wearing shorts, and a short sleeve shirt over a long sleeve shirt, full fingered gloves and elbow pads. I'm gonna go out and buy some thermals to where under all of that. Probably double up on socks too but I'm not sure how I'm going to keep my fingers warm... Maybe those thin knit gloves under my riding gloves just until my hands warm up and then I'll throw them in my bag when I get too hot.

Any suggestions?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I have some Pearl Izumi winter cycling gloves that work beautifully! Also, cross country ski gloves work pretty well. Neoprene booties to put over your cycling shoes are a must when it gets below 25, or some great winter cycling boots (Lake makes a nice pair). I layer up with wool, Capilene, warm windproof jacket and fleece and tights are a must (the windproof ones are a huge bonus). All said and done, with this gear I can ride at -5º F and not freeze (OK, I still want hot chocolate at the end of the ride, but I can still get out there).


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

swan3609 said:


> We do all of our snow riding at night.. start at like 6 and then climb, climb, climb and there are lots of trails on cenfield that are not "dh bomber" trails.. just I like hitting those as no one else gets tracks on them in the snow..
> 
> But Beacon works mostly year round, Post falls has a few trails. Faragut can be ridden in the snow.. there are lots of options if you are adventurous enough..


I live ten minutes from Farragut, I use it as a fitness/dinking around riding area on occasion and it has been in my consideration for winter riding. There was a lot of snow there last year. I don't know how the trails were but we fly our RC helicopters and airplanes there and we had to plow everything out to use the flying field and it was a pain.

I guess I should ride canfield one of these days. I have a friend who rides his dirt bike up there and he has told me many stories about the terrain and the "nutjob mountain bikers" that blast the naughty sections.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

ridingaddict said:


> I was wearing shorts, and a short sleeve shirt over a long sleeve shirt, full fingered gloves and elbow pads. I'm gonna go out and buy some thermals to where under all of that. Probably double up on socks too but I'm not sure how I'm going to keep my fingers warm... Maybe those thin knit gloves under my riding gloves just until my hands warm up and then I'll throw them in my bag when I get too hot.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I second the Pearl Izumi winter gloves, I got a pair on closeout for twenty bucks that just shocked me by how warm they keep my hands, even when I got lost and stuck out riding in 5 degree weather riding for much longer than I anticipated they got stiff from the cold but my hands were still warmish.

The other thing that really made a difference was a pair of thermal bib tights that zip up in the front and go all the way up to my chest with straps over the shoulders. They keep all my core and upper leg body heat together. Other than that, its just layering with polypro or wool or both and something to block the wind, just make sure everything is breathable enough to keep the sweat build up to a minimum or else you'll get really cold if you have to stop to fix a flat or something.

My feet are the weakest link in the cold though, which is why I switch to more running in the winter as my feet never seem to get cold on a run.


----------



## lone ranger nh (Oct 19, 2011)

*snow in new england*

my tires touched snow for the first time this season, a little early for southern nh at 300 ft.elv. more snow this weekend!!!! didnt have to bulk up too much, temps around 40. long sleeve base layer with a regular mtb jersey over that,nylon trail pants, neoprene gloves, and thicker socks. put on a pair of mud shedding tires,[ sheds snow well too] and a front fender. let it snow******


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

A few from last year:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*From this morning*

Chimney Gulch, Golden, CO






***


----------



## dooger52287 (May 25, 2011)

Newbie question: do most mountain bikers see a new for a fatbike when it snows? Or just put a wider tire on their bike? I would love to ride in the snow!


----------



## MTBiker483 (Oct 7, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Dress warmly. Neoprene shoe covers help a bunch. On really cold days, I ride in my ski helmet. Lower tire pressure helps traction.
> A few snow pix:


Is that @ Lory?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Fat bikes are built to accommodate the wider rims and tires, so, yes, we all need a new bike...

On my normal 26" wheeled bike I have a 2.4" tire on front and a 2.2" tire on back, and that helps significantly.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ridingaddict said:


> Awesome! Which lake/river is that? I'm guessing it's in Co. I love the 3rd and 4th pics.


Horsetooth Reservoir, outside Fort Collins, CO



MTBiker483 said:


> Is that @ Lory?


Yep. First shot is South Valley Trail in Lory. Others are on Maxwell and Shoreline, on the other side of the reservoir.


----------



## hahaderekface (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw, man! All these pictures make me wish the snow was here. We were supposed to get up to three inches out here in Blacksburg last night. Woke up like a kid and peeked outside - bubkis. Oh well.

And I gotta say, it's funny to me how growing up, I never quite understood Calvin's dad, but I have basically become him. Greatest comic strip of all time.


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

an older snowbiking vid from austria, ....really worth watching...
there is a short ad at first...after that the " blair bike project" vid starts...

Vertriders Blair Bike Project bei mountainbike-magazin.de


----------



## puddletown (Jan 30, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by 2wheelsnotfour 
I want a fat bike!

Fatback Snowbike Riding in Alaska on Vimeo



Phenomenal Video, Perfect song too. 

How the heck do they do the 360 shots?


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*First Snow RIde of this year.... today!*

....we are forcast to get 6 to 12 inches....it was piling up in the woods today....woods were super quiet due to the snow...except for the sound of our tires compacting the wet heavy snow..... hopefully we will be skiing tomorrow for another first of the season! RIde On!


----------



## sagealmighty (Apr 18, 2010)

I got a few good days of snow biking in after a big thaw and re freeze. Made the packed down trails like riding on dirt but with less traction. Riding in the snow is a blast on a regular mtn bike. However if the conditions are less than perfect, then it can be a nightmare. Nothing sucks more than having to walk because the snow surface can't support your weight without sinking in. I decided to go ahead and get a pugsley for this year to solve that problem.


----------



## mkoskinen (Apr 9, 2009)

KAriadne said:


> I bought a new bike this year and want to ride it as much as possible.
> 
> If I want to put a little effort into keeping my local trail passable, what are some good strategies? It's Iowa singletrack through a wooded area... some dips, tight turns, close trees, a few roots.
> 
> Maybe I could take up snowshoeing for cross-training?


I'm in Iowa city, where are you from?


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> A few from last year:


Whoa. Dude. I see you are axles deep in that pow. Is it as awesome as I think it is?


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Kanik said:


> Whoa. Dude. I see you are axles deep in that pow. Is it as awesome as I think it is?


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

This thread needs some Epic Pugsley Time:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/180287/l/


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> A few from last year:


Love it!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Come get some


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Excellent video!! :thumbsup: (as always)




***


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> This thread needs some Epic Pugsley Time:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/180287/l/


WOW!
WOW!
and Re-WOW!

That's like Bill Heath's "Sinners" on snowbikes!


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

..tscheezy....

brilliant !!


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Epic Pugsley Time = WIN!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I'm currently rebuilding my winter ride. I'm done cleaning everything, so now it's up to the new paint job, then getting everything back together.

It's a full suspension bike, alu frame with steel rear triangle, single pivot type. 26x2.00 wheels, v-brakes and 32-42 170mm crank, platform pedals, 7 speeds, and around 40 pounds for last year.

I'll try to build it back lighter, as I could use a bit more handling capability under heavy load riding when commuting.

I commute everyday close to downtown Montreal, so it's not a bike build for trail riding, but a tank for snowstorms and dirty city snow. I would love to get a fat bike and rip the trails thought.

The SnowRider 2.0 build thread is coming soon. But here's a preview of the new color scheme.

Keep on riding 

David


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*brilliant!.....2nd that !*



accutrax said:


> ..tscheezy....
> 
> brilliant !!


Incredible scenery....makes me wanna go out and buy a fatback right now! Thx for the Video...Ride On!


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*first tracks*

snowline seems to be dipping down into NM too.


----------



## NoCoMTB (Nov 4, 2011)

tscheesy - loved your video, where is that?


----------



## wedge (Jun 24, 2006)

looks like AK


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Today:


Fresh Tracks by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

Been waiting through a month of cold rain to post this lousy pic and resurrect this thread.

Who's having fun in the snow?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nice. We just got 50cm of snow here. I'm almost done studding my tires and hopefully life won't get in the way too much so I can try a nice ride in the next few days. Meanwhile I get my mini-bar down the mancave.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

New Years in NorCal near the Oregon Border (Yreka area)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saturday's ride on the back yard trails.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Well I finished to stud my tires this afternoon, so despite the -18° C and wind, I went out for an hour ride around town and such (in the dark) and I only have one thing to say.


Brrrr... !!! It's ****ing cold for the fingers !

Had to get a stop inside and overheated the rest of my body. Also went riding on the hockey ice field, studs are awesome ! Too dark to take a pic outside with my phone unfortunately.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Finishing the last of my goal of 2k for the year.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

A New Year's Day snow ride. Tough going, but still riding...that's what counts.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Winter in Moab






[URL=http://vimeo.com/56637008]Snowab, Utah from RR on Vimeo.

[/URL]


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

> Tough going, but still riding


Real tough when it's fresh, but once it packs down I'm always surprised how much fun it is.

Great pics so far, people.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Living in the snow belt of Ontario we get a lot of snow riding. 
3 of us ended up buying Fat bikes, Salsa and Surleys.... 
Surprisingly there is a trail in front of us.


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

seems i am putting this picture everywhere on mtbr...

will have some more snow ride pics tomorrow.

this was my first ride in deep snow and a bonus was it was about 930pm


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Eastern Iowa


----------



## adamkob32 (Oct 1, 2012)

Had a great ride today at Locust Lake in Barnesville, PA. Temperature was perfect, most of the trail had 2-3" of fresh powder left and no ice to be seen. What a blast!



















--Adam


----------



## Vittetoe761 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nothing like a little orange soda to keep you fueled out on the trail!



dgw2jr said:


> Eastern Iowa


----------



## CWP (Jan 2, 2013)

dgw2jr said:


> Eastern Iowa


Nice blanket of snow you got there in IA Spud, great shot.


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

I am super jealous of all of you! No snow here!


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

tscheezy said:


>


well done!!!!!!!


----------



## mtbeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice video tscheezy, Great camera angles, I need to figure out how to get good shots like that.


----------



## cob4lt! (Apr 6, 2010)

We still have a little snow here. Just enough to have fun!


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Barely what some of you call snow, but still awesome weather. It made going up and down small rocks rather dicey.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

we have snow too in SoCal...


----------



## Vittetoe761 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's been warm lately so our snow is starting to melt, but the trails are still in good condition! We got a couple good rides in this weekend...here is a picture of my beater bike out at Sunderbruch Park in Davenport, IA today


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

*Blue Mound State Park, Wisconsin*

Lots of skiers, fat bikes, and snowshoers out there this weekend!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is a quick snapshot from this weekend's ride


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

A snowy rock roll on a beautiful winter day, one of the top 6 days of the year


----------



## NoCoMTB (Nov 4, 2011)

Getting in some frigid miles on Blue Sky Trail today - Fort Collins, CO. 9º Fahrenheit, perfect day for a ride!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Some trails were a bit skinny today. This one was quite nice:


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

saturdays ride...snow was too soft!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Sunday 1/21....*

....Snow is getting thin up our way.....warm and sunny today....so we skied out every bit of snow Saturday...out to bike today.....weather turning cold and snow predicted at the end of the week....glad we got out and enjoyed some riding while we could....Ride On!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

*Snow Passion Thread 3 year resurrection!*

3 years since someone posted some snow passion on this thread 

I got me some snow passion on January 23, 2016...21 degrees and cloudy outside. I was off work! Trails were covered with about an inch or two of snow from a recent snow.. All the things were aligned for me to enjoy the wintry outdoors... Now just had to fight the red creature that pops up on my shoulder trying to tell me how cold it is outside....add to that I found my front tire was flat because unbeknownst to myself I had ran over a 3" thorn the last time I rode.

Some people may have said screw it and went back to watching TV or Xbox but I kicked that little red gazoo off my shoulder - fixed my flat and loaded up Optimus Jr. and headed out to the trailhead. With GoPro's in tow, I concocted a video of the fun.!

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It's fun to see photos from a few years back. Fat bikes were few and far between. Now they are all over the place. Since I live in MN, snow passion is every day life. Here's a weekend of snow fun for me.

View attachment 1045147


View attachment 1045148


View attachment 1045149


View attachment 1045150


----------

